# Is my avatar to "busy"?



## JfW (Jun 27, 2003)

I was just wondering what moderation (and others) prefered about animated .giffs for avatars.

Is it too much a nuissence? Does it cause too much irritation for dialup users?

I think mine is the first instance of a giff avatar on the new forum as most don't even utilize one. I just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

I think it is fine. I don't think that there is any performance hit associated with animated GIFs. So enjoy, life is good.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

I got a fever that only more cowbell will cure. I need more cowbell rotest:


----------



## Safesax (Mar 30, 2003)

Who am I to say?


----------



## DirkW (Feb 3, 2003)

I think avatars should be more dignified, with tongue planted firmly in cheek.


----------



## brassnaked (May 14, 2004)

I like the animated avatars...the more, the merrier!!!


----------



## bariman (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh great, now every member with an animated avatar is going to post here...

Bariman


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

This was actually a subject that garnered 100+ posts at another Forum I'm a member of.

My Avatar there was provided to me by a Mod. It's animated. It's animated _very_ fast on Macintosh computers. It's gets moderately annoying, in that case .

I _prefer_ non-animated Avatars or animated Avatars with very slow (or occasional) motion because I tend to agree with the comment that they are a bit distracting.

However, I haven't heard any complaints from anyone on this Forum -- and if they do, they can either block everyone's Avatars completely using the User CP (under Show Avatars) or, because we don't have on-site Avatar storage, use Mozilla, Netscape, Firefox or Opera and right-click the Avatar you don't like and choose "block images from this server" .


----------



## Old Charlie (Dec 25, 2004)

DirkW said:


> I think avatars should be more dignified, with tongue planted firmly in cheek.


Where do I get an avatar like that. I've never seen one like it.


----------



## DirkW (Feb 3, 2003)

I just found a picture that I liked and ran it through an Avatar sizer like this one: http://www.tucows.com/preview/357312.html

Google image search is a great source of images.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

The only thing annoying is that guy beating the living daylights out of that poor cowbell.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Needs audio too  

Thanks for the link to the Avitar Sizer. I didnt know there was one. I had limited choices without it. I may edit mine...then again maybe mine fits.


----------



## MojoBari (Feb 2, 2003)

Don't Fear the Reaper. :line4: :line4: :line4: :line4:


----------

